

Introducing Node-Firefox - ramsrib
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2015/02/introducing-node-firefox

======
cleverjake
previously -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9004133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9004133)

